# Difference in cost between 8' & 9' ceilings



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

You would ask the person you're buying from/having build the house what the difference in price would be.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

The builder would need to answer that question
Prices vary widely by area


----------



## scsiguru (Jul 17, 2009)

I guess I should have provided some clarification. I'm considering building a home and I haven't even spoken to any contractors yet. I'm just trying to get a ballpark figure so I can either dismiss the idea or consider the higher ceilings.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Too many variables to give an estimate over the Internet
A builder in your area would be able to give you price differences


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Agreed, we avoid cost "ballparks" like the plague here for good reason. You need to discuss that issue with a builder in your area.

Things to consider:
Sheetrock is priced by the square foot, so is painting, etc. Materials increases (rock, insulation, wire, framing materials, paint) and labor increases for most trades may be involved. Not to mention that a 1' stud height difference increases the volume of the house by a good 10-15% which will cost more to heat and cool.


----------



## scsiguru (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your replies. So what I'm hearing is that I should avoid 9' or higher ceilings, not only for building costs but also future costs.


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

scsiguru said:


> Thanks everyone for your replies. So what I'm hearing is that I should avoid 9' or higher ceilings, not only for building costs but also future costs.


It depends on your budget and priorities. Personally, I love the look of 9' ceilings and would consider them in the next house I build. But, you do have to consider the costs(both short term and long term) of the added space.


----------



## scsiguru (Jul 17, 2009)

jerryh3 said:


> It depends on your budget and priorities. Personally, I love the look of 9' ceilings and would consider them in the next house I build. But, you do have to consider the costs(both short term and long term) of the added space.


Our current home is around 4800 sq. ft. finished. We just Purchased an acre of land to build. We are going downsize an want a house of around 2200 to 2400 sq. ft. The wife wants all brick, but if we decide to go with the 9' ceilings then I would have to go with partial brick.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

My sunroom I started the outside wall at 9' instead of 8'
Cathedral ceiling slopes up to about 11' - thenis flat for 4'

My Great room has an 8' outer wall & slopes up to a 12' cathedral ceiling, then flat for about 8'
Since I was doing the work the additional cost was not that much
I like the look of a cathedral ceiling vs a totally flat ceiling
If the 2nd floor is all/mostly bedrooms I'd leave those at 8'


----------



## scsiguru (Jul 17, 2009)

Scuba_Dave said:


> My sunroom I started the outside wall at 9' instead of 8'
> Cathedral ceiling slopes up to about 11' - thenis flat for 4'
> 
> My Great room has an 8' outer wall & slopes up to a 12' cathedral ceiling, then flat for about 8'
> ...


Wow! I'm sure your home is beautiful. We plan to only have one floor with a possible bonus room above, and a full or partial unfnished basement for storage only. So that why I think the 9' ceilings would be the way to go.


----------

